# Fake crying or should I be worried???? update post #14



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I need some advice. Lately (like the past 4 or 5 weeks), Roxie and Ruby will be playing together and all of a sudden we will hear a very loud cry. By the way Roxie runs to me and Ruby sits there starring, I know Roxie was the one to cry. So I pick her up and love on her and tell Ruby "be nice!". Well a couple weeks ago I was watching them play and Ruby barely touched Roxie on the neck and you would of thought she bit Roxies ear off the way she cried. :shocked: 

I grabbed Roxie and did a very complete body check. Nothing on Roxie hurt her. She didn't wence, cry, nothing - I was rubbed every inch of that girl - I mean every part of her body including in her ears. I didn't understand what could have been hurting her.  

For the past few weeks, I have been watching and it has occured to me that Roxie cries very loud sometimes when they play. I've been trying to ignore it because someone told me it could be an attention getter for her. :huh: Tonight my skin kid I and went to dinner (husbands playing poker :supacool. When we got home I got on the ground and was playing with both of the girls, well when I got ahold of Roxie she cried real loud. Scared the crap out or me, but then she just crawled in my lap for attention.

I can't find anything that hurts her, but she continues to do this crying thing. Is she in some sort of pain or is she faking it? I don't know what to do or how to handle it. Any help?

:smhelp:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds as if she may have been hurt from playing too rough and now she reacts before the fact to try to warn her sister not to play hard. Just a guess though.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, you know...I think she might be emoting a little-- overreacting to get her point across. We have Chloe, our Maltese that we got first, she is about 8 months old. Then just a month ago we got Xander, a little yorkie, he is 4 months now. Well, Xander has quickly earned the name "Weenie boy" because he cries just like you are describing. Chloe is a pretty gentle girl, and never really plays terribly rough, but Xander squeals like a stuck pig sometimes....he is perfectly fine.

Xander also acts like we are torturing him when we groom him, nail clipping and combing is a nightmare. It's a good thing we live in a house, other wise the neighbors would call the ASPCA on us!! He howls and literally SCREAMS at the same grooming type stuff that Chloe can just sleep through. It's pretty ridiculous. I just laugh at him, call him a "good little weenie boy" and that seems to help...because babying him will just make it worse. 

I hope that doesn't make me sound cruel...because it's really not like that. We are VERY careful to not hurt him because that would just make the problem worse. He is just a big baby.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

She might have a problem with her neck, back, legs or paws that only hurts when she moves a certain way. It sounds like it's probably not serious, but you might mention it on her next vet visit.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I think a vet visit is in order, exam and xrays should give you answers. Dogs don't "fake cry", in fact they try not to show lameness or illness so when they do express pain then it is important to get a professional diagnosis.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Not to frighten you AT all, but that is how Annie's pain started, she would all the sudden just cry out and i wan't consistent. Trust your mom instinct but I would go to the vet soon and have it checked out. At one point when aNnie had alot of pain, it was a herniated disc and those can be worse if you move funny and irritate the nreve.....but when it continued, that's when we found out she had cancer . I would see the vet....my best to you!
Elizabeth


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

First of all, you babies are precious :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I do agree with the others,....best to call the vet, and have them take a looksee. This will give you peace of mind, and if there is a little something going on...the vet can take care of it straight away.

My little Mia, is allowed outside, on in our yard for the moment, until the vets says, she is fully protected. Mia goes to the vet this Thursday.

Anyway, when I bring her in from outside, I have a towel ready to whipe her little paws. Well, love of mercy, when I would do her back right paw, she would cry soooooo loud and fuss up a store. When she did it the first time, my heart fell straight to the floor, thinking Dear God, she has injured herself. I was scared to death. I immedialtey, got her something to distract her, I think it was her little chewy. She as laying so comfortably chewing away. I petted her, and worked my way down to her, right paw. I rubbed it, and rubbed it, softly and then got the towel again, and not a peep out of her.

Now she is used to me wiping down her little paws, and only objects a little, but I still am going to bring it to the vets attention, just to be on the safe side.

Hoping for the very best for you...


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

About a year ago Bella started letting out an ear piercing scream whenever a stranger would come in the house and rush up to her to pet her. To say the least it scared me to death. At first I thought maybe they accidently shocked her or fur was getting caught in jewelry. Then one day I noticed her doing it before the person even touched her. It's her little warning coming out in drama queen fashion. We now tell people to ignore her and that has resolved the screaming.

Just to be safe maybe she should have a vet visit to rule anything out. Once you know there isn't anything wrong then I think it would be safe to say it's just her way of warning him she doesn't like what he's doing.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd have a vet check to be sure...ear infection pops into my head first.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 17 2008, 02:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672062


> I think a vet visit is in order, exam and xrays should give you answers. Dogs don't "fake cry", in fact they try not to show lameness or illness so when they do express pain then it is important to get a professional diagnosis.[/B]


 :goodpost:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

def have her checked out...may be nothing but may be something serious. AA luxation comes to mind wich can occur in toy breeds..it effects the neck...but could also be other things. parker cries out like that as a warning and i thought it was the AA joint but he was checked out and was fine. let us know what they find out if u bring her in


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Sounds like a vet visit is in order. I'm home today with the healing of a migrane so I'll make an appointment for this afternoon. Thank you everyone for your posts. Please keep her in your prayers. She's my little sickly one and I would just hate it if there was something else wrong with my precious angel. I'll update you and let you know when were back from the vet.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying the vet visit will result in that it's nothing serious. Glad she went though. I'm a firm believer of the 'better safe than sorry' mindset!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Okay we just got back. He was trying to give her a thorough exam but she wouldn't hold still for him  so he asked if he could take her to the back (he promised not to do anything but examine her). I agreed. He came back 10 minutes later and said that he could find absolutely nothing wrong. He checked her ears, mouth, anal area, he did a full rub down of every millimeter of her body. She didn't wence, cry, nothing. :aktion033: 

He said at this point I couldn't tell you what it could be except maybe just....... I finished for him "that she's looking for attention since we did make a big fuss about it the first few times"..... He said that it could be the case. Just to keep an eye on her.

Talk about drama queens!  

The one thing he did say was that her left back leg at the joint is (I forgot the word he used) is loose maybe? He said it wiggles a little more than the right. That it doesn't come out and she didn't act like it hurt her, but whenever we bring her in for anything that he will look at it just to keep an eye on it.

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and comments. Much appreciated and I do feel better! :ThankYou:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

sounds like he picked up on luxating patella and that could be popping out and hurting her when she moves a certain way so maybe that is it


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Nov 17 2008, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672562


> sounds like he picked up on luxating patella and that could be popping out and hurting her when she moves a certain way so maybe that is it[/B]



Yep, that's what it sounds like. 

Luxating patellas can be very painful. When the knee joint slips, it hurts. 

Dogs do not cry out, in pain, for attention. There is a reason, and it seems
to be her leg. LBB went thru that. Henry is still suffering his bad leg.

Again, it could be a number of things, which further tests would involve.

Keep an eye out. She's in our thoughts, and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input. I have a question about luxating patella. I have read so many posts about it with Dr. Jamie and the others whose babies have recently had surgery and all of them seem to have been pretty bad - like 2's and 3's. I also hear about how our babies won't cry out in pain for no reason. My only question is, I have watched her just laying there and when Ruby has even gotten close (not even touched her) she would yelp.  

1. Dr. Dustin said he could wiggle her knee but it wasn't to the point of popping out. Would he realy be able to tell me that without an x-ray? (don't get me wrong I love him - he listens to me and he loves my babies - lots of kisses they get from Dr. D) Even if it's not to the point of popping out, is it that painful?

2. Could it be that her leg may hurt her and out of fear that Ruby will hurt her again it's a warning of sorts?

Now I'm kinda worried and wondering if I should take it further with the exam and focus more on the luxating patella.  I watched him when he came back into the room with her and we were talking about it. I told him about this wonderful website and how I've been reading posts about it and knew a little bit about it and he decided to look at her joints again right there (pretty hard too) and she didn't wince at all.

Oh goodness. Do I just sit back and keep an eye - a close eye - or do I go farther with the investigation for my little princess?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh you must be a worried Mommy. We all are here for you.

My Kara, had a grade 4 on each of her legs. Knees were completely out. We didn't even know. The only way we knew, is all of a sudden one day, she let out this cry, and Kara was not a cryer. The cry ripped both of our hearts out. We zipped right in the car to the ER, where they gave us something for her pain, and recommended an orthropedic doc. So, we flew home, did our research, and found the most wonderful orthropedic vet. Rushed over to him.

He was able to diagnose her grade 4, as well as the fact that she tore her ACL. The tearing of the ACL was what caused her pain.

She had stopped crying on the way to vet, and while waiting for the vet, resting on my lap, she was fine. When the vet was doing his exam, and maniputlating her legs, she let out a painful cry (I feel so bad about this, but just by instinct, I shoved the doctor....I felt so bad, but he just laughed)

Anyway, in Kara's case, he said a good bit of times, he does not have to operate on smaller dogs, but if giving a good chance to rest, and with medicine to build up her cartlidge, she could recover nicely and we carpeted every room in the house. Even the kitchen. 

The vet said in Kara's case, even if he did operate, there was a chance the knees would pop right back out . But in her case, with the rest and medicine, she did return to her little self, but of course her knees were always out. But thankfully, after that, it never gave her a problem, you would have never known. We just warned anyone who would be handling her, even at the vets and including the groomers, everytime we went, we reminded them that her knees were out.

Sorry for going on so much, but offering it, to see if anything may sound like what you may be seeing.

Honestly, I would investigate it further with your vet to see if your baby should see an orthrepedic specialist.


----------

